# Reverse therapy



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

http://www.reversetherapyinternational.com...ds/article.html tom


----------



## SteveE (Jan 7, 1999)

Couldn't I just walk backwards or something?Actually, doesn't this just sound like a screwy way of marketing a form of CBT? Or do I have it wrong?


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

I don't really know enough about it to say. i was hoping to hear from others. apparently it's successful in England?tom


----------

